# Anyone keep gerbils in their room?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It really depends on the gerbils, if they bang things against the side of the cage or chew they can make enough noise to keep you awake. Where did you keep them when they were in a tank?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv always kept mine in my room, they do make a noise but you get used to it, at the moment i have 7 chinchillas, 4 syrians, 2 hedgehogs and a gerbil in my room (his cage mate died a while ago and i havent been able to find him a friend) in my room along with the dog and 2 cats come night time, and i sleep fine, and im a VERY light sleeper, you get used to certain noises and they no longer bother you, i just leave the radio on at night and all is fine


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I have guinea pigs in my room that wake up hours before me, they don't wake me up.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Not really I have barely any space left in my room most of the cages are on shelves one chin cage is right next to my bed, and stands out to about half way down my bed, I then have about 2.5 ft down the side of my bed ends in a shelving rack at the end which gives me about a ft moving space at the bottom of my bed till you get to the door which has about 3.5 ft clear behind it so it opens, and the 3 tier cat tree manages to sit snugly behind it.
I had to rearage things to fit the second chin cage in which was fun! But they needed me so I couldn't say no, and as they are a group of boys they can't go in the chin room, as the smell of girls can cause fights between intact male groups

Yep the chins can be very noisy in the night, but you get used to it, I can sleep through any of their noises, but the slightest strange noise has me wide awake, like I hear if my room door is opened, and uts practically silent its just the noise of the handle you hear, ir if theres a noise that isn't quite right, like a squeak from the wrong place, or a rustle of papers.

The gerbils may keep you awake for a few nights, a week or 2 disturbed sleep tops, but you will get used to it, probably actually find it soothing after a while


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

munch munch munch


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 3 in my daughters room,in a glass tank.No noise,except the odd scratch of toilet rolls,or chewing of wood.I just go and take it out,or move it,so it doesnt tap on the glass


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Why don't they have a wheel?Mine has a wheel-a silent spinner-and uses it at night a lot.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

When I had them they never kept me up even though they were a noisy pair!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Why don't they have a wheel?Mine has a wheel-a silent spinner-and uses it at night a lot.


Some gerbils can become addicted to wheels so loads of people don't give them wheels all the time


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Some gerbils can become addicted to wheels so loads of people don't give them wheels all the time


I never knew that-she only ever uses it at night-in the day she's too busy burrowing


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I never knew that-she only ever uses it at night-in the day she's too busy burrowing


It's something I picked up a while ago, I always thought that gerbils should have wheels but apparently not


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> It's something I picked up a while ago, I always thought that gerbils should have wheels but apparently not


I love this forum-you learn something new every day


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

If you scatter feed there's no need for a bowl.I think gerbils and Roborovskis are the quietest rodents I've owned.The Syrians are all very noisy, as are the mice and rats.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

................


----------

